# Are NOC 2147 and U062 same?



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am preparing for QUEBEC under Skilled Worked category. I have all documents almost ready. But now I got into some confusion.

I have a BE Degree in Computer Engineering (4 yrs) completed in 2008 and since then I have worked on a full time salaried position in different organizations in a software development/engineering role. Currently I am working as a tech lead for a big software firm.

Now one of my friend suggested that with such an experience (as a software developer/engineer) I can not claim 16 points for AOT (U062 Computer Engineer (Bach. - 4 years) falls on Section A of the list) because U062 is the same as NOC 2147 (Computer engineers (except software engineers and designers).

Are they really same? Your help would be really appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

-BijayP.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Before you apply, may I ask you how fluent you are in FRENCH?

The reason why I ask is that while Canada is officially a bilingual country (French and English) if you go to Quebec, you will need to be able to get by in day-to-day and work situations in French. 

There are many people in Quebec who can speak English but will refuse to do so, so the onus would be on YOU, the immigrant, to be able to communicate in French. Some people in Quebec may be sympathetic and speak English to you, but I would advise that you be able to communicate in French as well as English.


----------



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Before you apply, may I ask you how fluent you are in FRENCH?
> 
> The reason why I ask is that while Canada is officially a bilingual country (French and English) if you go to Quebec, you will need to be able to get by in day-to-day and work situations in French.
> 
> There are many people in Quebec who can speak English but will refuse to do so, so the onus would be on YOU, the immigrant, to be able to communicate in French. Some people in Quebec may be sympathetic and speak English to you, but I would advise that you be able to communicate in French as well as English.


We are taking classes for French these days. I am not eligible under FSW, so have to go for Quebec, but for this also I am not sure whether I am eligible or not. I will be grateful if someone will put light on my original question about *U062 under Quebec* and *NOC 2147 under FSW*.


----------

